# Razer Switchblade UI not working (trackpad etc.)



## waskij (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello! So i recently go my Razer keyboard working, but the Switchblade user interface doesn't work, the apps aren't showing so i cant select any.
Could someone give me a hand please?
Thank you!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Apps are added via the Razer software.


----------



## waskij (Oct 23, 2013)

that was the first thing i tried, all i found where reviews and other stuff


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

User Manual?

From the Razer website:

To access the Razer Switchblade User Interface Application Manager, simply click on the Apps tab in the Razer Synapse 2.0 configurator. - See more at: Razer Switchblade User Interface - Multi-touch LCD Track-panel - Razer United States

Should be covered step by step in the manual.


----------



## waskij (Oct 23, 2013)

Ye i have all the apps in place, but its as though the trackpad is disabled, yet i can see the picture there. 
Thank you for your help so far though, i really appreciate it!


----------

